# New horse and hacking problems.......



## shortbackandsides

Hi ive had rocco for 2 weeks now,whilst out hacking he will be going along nicely then suddenly turn,or go backwards/sideways,usually trying to back me into a ditchhe has a real paddy and usually carts me a couple of hundred yards down the road,sideways and backwards,and jumping about before i can get him to go oni use loads of leg and voice but end up having to use the schooling whip on his backside! i think he`s just testing the water with me,when i hacked out with a friend he was fine,usually he has 1-2 paddies per hack,but today i went a different wayand we had 4!!!


----------



## JSR

Ahh welcome to the wonderful world of napping. Now I promise you one thing, you will beat this...and then he will find a new trick to throw at you. Eventually (took me 6 months) you will get over everything and have a lovely happy hacker!!!

Sorry to be the voice of doom but it's been my life for the last year and only now can I hack alone without a MAJOR drama!! First thing I would ditch the whip, I find it counter productive and I'm not a fan of physical force. That said I do carry a whip which I use on my boot or swish around his bum to reinforce forward movement. Main thing is do not let him turn you, even if this means a proper fight, you have to try and hold your own. Once he's turned he's more likely to try and bolt for home and that's the last thing you need. What bit do you use? I find a full cheeked bit is amazing at stopping fast turns.

I'd suggest the first couple of times asking someone to walk with you, or if he's especially naughty get another horse to ride out but start making the distances between you bigger and bigger, (with you leading) with eventually the other horse turning away from you (not going back because that again will encourage a bolt) but if you have a ride where they can take an alternative route and you carry on ahead and the other horse just quietly goes off in the other direction. 

Voice is good, I love a good growl!!!:ihih: Having someone on the ground initially will give you more confidence and also I found having them behind with the whip (not using it) made a big difference, it gave my horse the choice of going forward or backwards towards the scarey man with the whip!! :sneaky2: 

You don't say how old he is, but 2 weeks isn't long to have owned him and I bet he doesn't trust you properly yet. I'd invest some time in ground work (my bible is Kelly Marks Perfect Manners..absolutely must for cheeky horses!!) and I found my relationship with my horse changed completely once I'd established myself as his leader from the ground.

Sorry if that's all a bit rushed...leaving work in a minute and trying to type fast!! Will have a think tonight and hopefully make more sense tomorrow. 

As long as you are keeping calm and lot getting nervous then you'll definatley beat this.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Thanks for that,rocco is 14,an ex household cavalry horse,my only worry is that he may rear,but saying that he hasnt really yet,just a little one,the tb mare i had before used to rear and go over backwards with me onboard,so im a bit wary now:001_unsure:the first time i rode him out,i didnt have my whip,as i never carry one,i got 200 yards up the road and he started,i just couldnt get him to go on,i had to get my whip from yard and try again,this time i got him to go,with a tap on the bum.He hasnt been ridden for 6 months or so,im hoping this is a tempory glich,of him not knowing me,and testing boundries.


----------



## JSR

Ohh I need photo's!! Sounds beautiful! I know what you mean, I can cope with most things but rearing is scarey. I personally think he's testing the water and seeing what he can get away with!! They are such buggers sometimes!! I bet you are transferring a few nerves without even realising it. 

I had a quiet dramatic fall a few years back. I was mounting Kane while out alone (was trying to get over his napping!!) but stupidly I turned him to face home and as I put my foot in the stirrup he bucked and gallopped off!! I was dragged for a bit on a lane and then hit the deck!! He then went for home with me limping and crying after him!! Luckily a friend up the lane heard him coming and knew something was amiss so grabbed him and then walked back to find me!! But honestly it took me at least a year to get over my fear of mounting!!! And because of it everytime I got near he'd play up cos he knew I was terrified!!! It was only when I moved yards and the yard owner is a right chatter box and she always talks while your tacking up and getting on, that I got over it!! Realised after a while because I was busy talking to her I was just getting on and Kane was standing still and not pratting around!!! Anyway my point is, maybe taking someone along to distract you will help because you won't think 'oh he's going to spin, or rear' and he'll not feel that fear?

Anyway I'm rambling...blimey get me going on horses and I'll bore for Wales!!

I do need to see a photo of your new fella..please!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides

He`s a angel when in company,i will keep on hacking out alone hopefully he`ll get the message soon!


----------



## JSR

Wow he's stunning!!! Lucky you!!


----------



## shortbackandsides

JSR said:


> Wow he's stunning!!! Lucky you!!


I wasnt saying that the other day during a huge bucking tantrum on a field!!! i ended up sitting on his headshat myself,nearly jumped off and sent him packing:blush:


----------



## JSR

shortbackandsides said:


> I wasnt saying that the other day during a huge bucking tantrum on a field!!! i ended up sitting on his headshat myself,nearly jumped off and sent him packing:blush:


:lol::lol: Sorry only laughing cos I know how you feel!!! I went hacking on sunday with a new lady at the yard. There's the yard owner telling her 'go with Jacky, her horse is fabulous on the roads and perfect hacking company'... yeah cut to me nearly going arse over tit cos he went from fast trot to dead stop cos a rabbit ran out across the road!!! New woman on HUGE TB who is supposed to be as spooky as hell didn't budge!!! Kane was sideways most of the ride cos the devil was behind him, and the spooky TB was Mr Sane!!!:crazy::crazy: Horse's who'd have 'em!!!


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> Horse's who'd have 'em!!!


WE WOULD!!

My Cob was very nappy when i first got her. I hated whips but had to pick one up just to walk her down to the track to the school in the end. I got dentist our, back lady out and had the saddle checked. I found out it was the saddle the tree was broken on one side i felt so guilty makign this poor girl ride out with this saddle. (she came with the saddle) In the end i was riding her bare Back (only had her about a month) and she was a saint.

My old IDxTB 17hh he was the best horse ever we had a riding lesson in a full blown thurder and lighting storm not a flinch YET one of the ponies in a field screamed on a hack and he was nutty as hell trying to mount him for out hack and he wasn;t having it in the end i had to jump on while he was prancing around. which isn't fun at 5ft 6 lol


----------



## PARIS&TROY

It is so good to read about others who have had the same or similar problems when riding. Made me feel better to know I wasn't the only one!
I am very sadly without a horse at the moment, but when I had both of mine they did similar for the first couple of (sorry!) months. The above advise is total brilliant, the only things that I have to add is do a bit of schooling before you go out. Helps show who's boss and gets you both in the right frame of mind plus works off any extra energy he may have and finally don't tense up as he will read that and start to play up off that. That was my hardest bit not stressing before riding out!
He is gorgeous you are so lucky, be strong and don't be put off! (Not that it looks like you're the sort of person who gives in easily!)


----------



## ~jo~

Ahhhhh Ludos fave trickis to stop dead and spinb at speed does sound like he is seeing what he can get away with and the less you let him away with the less you will have to 'fix'
I too am a growling fan i keep my hands low and wide and legs on he will thow in a few mini rears and then we normally get going again ......try to remember to breath when he has a hissy fit and relax as much as poss....and try not to antisipate him doing it too much as you may pre empt him good luck


----------



## candysmum

another thing to try and do use your legs and hands to feel his movements if you can feel it coming on conterract it so if you know he is going to spin left turn him right and walk him on first. He should at some point go Hold on she knows what i'm going to do and i dont get to do it and give up.


----------



## JSR

:mad5::mad5::mad5: 

Why do I speak? Last night devil boy decided it would be most fun to be an absolute arse!!! Got to the yard at 5 so had about an hour of light, so decided on quick hack round the 40acre field. Kane decided that it was scare mummy day, got through the gate and went into pure evil mode!! He was spinning and trying to bolt, managed to get him turning in circles and he did a side swipe and nearly sent me flying!!!! He managed about 5 paces in flat out gallop before I got myself under control and put my full body weight in the saddle (which isn't a small weight!!!) and managed to stop him before we got a full blown bolt!!! Got him round the field, but not without major leg and me swearing...alot!!! Apparently they heard me from the yard shouting 'get on you evil ba*t*rd ...you will not win...we are going round this f'ing field' :yikes: someone was on their way to help me but I was last seen looking like a woman possessed so they decided to keep away!! 

I was shaking like a leaf when I got back and he was sweating buckets!! Going again tonight and he bloody WILL go out!!! Why on earth do they test us!! Thought we were over all this stupid napping, then he throws in a new trick!!!!


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> :mad5::mad5::mad5:
> 
> Why do I speak? Last night devil boy decided it would be most fun to be an absolute arse!!! Got to the yard at 5 so had about an hour of light, so decided on quick hack round the 40acre field. Kane decided that it was scare mummy day, got through the gate and went into pure evil mode!! He was spinning and trying to bolt, managed to get him turning in circles and he did a side swipe and nearly sent me flying!!!! He managed about 5 paces in flat out gallop before I got myself under control and put my full body weight in the saddle (which isn't a small weight!!!) and managed to stop him before we got a full blown bolt!!! Got him round the field, but not without major leg and me swearing...alot!!! Apparently they heard me from the yard shouting 'get on you evil ba*t*rd ...you will not win...we are going round this f'ing field' :yikes: someone was on their way to help me but I was last seen looking like a woman possessed so they decided to keep away!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf when I got back and he was sweating buckets!! Going again tonight and he bloody WILL go out!!! Why on earth do they test us!! Thought we were over all this stupid napping, then he throws in a new trick!!!!


we do it because we love the feel of these animals between our legs adn the adrinaline we get when we want to gallop and canter out on a hack. the joys of seeing the world on horse back. and knowing we have the love and trust (in most cases) of these beautiful animals.

Last time i rode my cob we were doing our show jumping training and doing the Y exercise well last time round (or would of been the last time) she decided she was going to play up and I went over the jump she went to the school gate! my instructor brought her back so i got back on and she said just trot her round the school and then cool her down.

Hell was she going to win she went over the Y jumps and it was a fight I won but i was sore the next day yet back at the stable she was sweet as pie like butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## ~jo~

JSR said:


> :mad5::mad5::mad5:
> 
> Why do I speak? Last night devil boy decided it would be most fun to be an absolute arse!!! Got to the yard at 5 so had about an hour of light, so decided on quick hack round the 40acre field. Kane decided that it was scare mummy day, got through the gate and went into pure evil mode!! He was spinning and trying to bolt, managed to get him turning in circles and he did a side swipe and nearly sent me flying!!!! He managed about 5 paces in flat out gallop before I got myself under control and put my full body weight in the saddle (which isn't a small weight!!!) and managed to stop him before we got a full blown bolt!!! Got him round the field, but not without major leg and me swearing...alot!!! Apparently they heard me from the yard shouting 'get on you evil ba*t*rd ...you will not win...we are going round this f'ing field' :yikes: someone was on their way to help me but I was last seen looking like a woman possessed so they decided to keep away!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf when I got back and he was sweating buckets!! Going again tonight and he bloody WILL go out!!! Why on earth do they test us!! Thought we were over all this stupid napping, then he throws in a new trick!!!!


Öh dear!!!
Not long till spring grass too thats always eventful lol :yesnod:


----------



## JSR

~jo~ said:


> Öh dear!!!
> Not long till spring grass too thats always eventful lol :yesnod:


 Oh god forgot about that!!! One of the pony's was on one last night too..at least all Kane does is spin and run..Silver the pony was going straight up..then bucking..then bronking..then rearing again!! His poor owner was crying her eyes out but good on her she kept on and didn't give in!! She ran him into the ground in the school, don't think he'll do that again he stumbled back up the yard absolutely shattered!!!


----------



## ~jo~

They are monsters!!!
My gelding goes mad at the beging of spring new grass and mares seasons (can be a bit riggy at time as gelded late)send his head loopy lol


----------



## candysmum

My Mare is gonna Be gutted soon as she gets restricted graziing when spring grass comes in she hates it but its the lesser of two evils. I brought her knowing she had had laminitus as a 6 year old my farrier then pointed out she had had it at least 2 years ago (i have had her a year now so makes it 3 years ago now) the person that has her on loan has been giving STRICT instrutions NOT to leave her turned out all day and night like the other horses will be allowed to do in April but to keep bringing her in until the end of may. 

If they buy her which looks like they will i will have to make sure somehow they still do it i think they will but its a worry shes a beautiful girl and i do :001_wub: her so!


----------



## ~jo~

aww lami is a horrible thing


----------



## shortbackandsides

More fun todayattempted a small crosspole,went over lovely and calm,if not rather keen,i called out to my friend"he likes his jumping sal"so she says lets see him,so i went again this time he refused,jumped around and bucked!! b*****! had another try this time he cat jumped over,i nearly cleared it firsti`ll keep my mouth shut next time!!


----------



## candysmum

shortbackandsides said:


> More fun todayattempted a small crosspole,went over lovely and calm,if not rather keen,i called out to my friend"he likes his jumping sal"so she says lets see him,so i went again this time he refused,jumped around and bucked!! b*****! had another try this time he cat jumped over,i nearly cleared it firsti`ll keep my mouth shut next time!!


if he refused to jump the trick i had with my girl i circled round to the jump the side i was jumping from and made her WALK through it. put it back up and tried again first time it took her 3 times walking through to realise we were going to jumpit no matter what even if it meant she had to knock it down at a walk. took about 3 months nad she stopped refusing unless i hadn't lined her up correctly


----------



## shortbackandsides

Ive decided rocco`s just not for mehis behaviour is just to extreme,his napping is more than just simple napping,its very extreme,and he bucks for england! not what i signed up for:frown2:every time i go to ride him i wonder whats going to happen today!he`s going to have to go back....


----------



## JSR

Oh I am sorry, best making the decision now before it gets to hard to part.


----------



## crofty

Sounds like napping!! Have you checked his teeth and saddle though?


----------

